# Lightroom Keyword List Project



## Michael Naylor (Jun 7, 2018)

I'm on High Sierra using Safari and find it impossible to download the Lightroom Keyword List Project from Lightroom Keyword List Project

Is anyone else having the same?


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Jun 7, 2018)

To download or install it? I have downloaded it just now on my windows system without any problem (attached)


----------



## Michael Naylor (Jun 7, 2018)

Thanks for the info.  I have a feeling its a Google+ thing that doesn't play well with Safari.  Its also impossible for me to contact the developer.    I don't need the birds, but if anyone cares to post the latest Foundation List (ver 2.0.1) that would be wonderful.  Thanks.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jun 7, 2018)

Here you go.


----------



## Michael Naylor (Jun 8, 2018)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Here you go.



Thank you very much Hal.


----------

